
Ask HN: Interested in selling a side project? - alecsmart1
I am looking to buy a side project focused on developers&#x2F;designers. Am wondering if anyone is interested in selling? Am looking at something around $5-10k.
======
herbst
Does it have to be profitable yet? I considered giving away Karmalert.com to
someone who knows what to do with it. It comes with 120 free users :)

------
kleampa
maybe this:
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/5220/changelo...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/5220/changelog-
theme) ?

